# VSML Survey



## Hooked (1/3/21)

From Facebook:




Here's the link for the survey
https://vsml.co.za/2021-vapers-survey

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (1/3/21)

done

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/21)

Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/3/21)

Done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/3/21)

Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## adriaanh (1/3/21)

Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## GSM500 (1/3/21)

Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/3/21)

Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/3/21)

Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/3/21)

Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GerrieP (1/3/21)

Done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (1/3/21)

Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Neal (1/3/21)

Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Drikusw (1/3/21)

Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/21)

Hooked said:


> From Facebook:
> 
> View attachment 223844
> 
> ...


Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## charln (5/3/21)

Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BubiSparks (5/3/21)

Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaping Saved My Life (5/3/21)

Thank you very much everybody. Please help us share, we need as many participants as possible. We achieved 2300 in 2019, I would really like to see 4000.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vaping Saved My Life (6/3/21)

The survey should take no longer than 2 minutes to complete.
All the information given will be treated in strict confidence and used for statistical purposes only.

https://vsml.co.za/2021-vapers-survey

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (6/3/21)

Vaping Saved My Life said:


> The survey should take no longer than 2 minutes to complete.
> All the information given will be treated in strict confidence and used for statistical purposes only.



No link?


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/21)

Hooked said:


> No link?



https://vsml.co.za/2021-vapers-survey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (7/3/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> https://vsml.co.za/2021-vapers-survey



@Rob Fisher, I know the link - I posted it in my first post on this thread, but if VSML @Vaping Saved My Life wants people to do the survey they should take the trouble to paste a link so that one can go directly to the site. It makes it that much easier. Posting a pic just doesn't do much. I suggested this to VSML in a previous post which disappeared when their thread was merged with mine, but sadly they have not reacted to my suggestion.

It's a fact of life: if you want to persuade people to do something, make it as easy as possible for them to do,

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## zadiac (7/3/21)

Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mzr (7/3/21)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grouter (7/3/21)

Done. With pleasure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Saved My Life (7/3/21)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher, I know the link - I posted it in my first post on this thread, but if VSML @Vaping Saved My Life wants people to do the survey they should take the trouble to paste a link so that one can go directly to the site. It makes it that much easier. Posting a pic just doesn't do much. I suggested this to VSML in a previous post which disappeared when their thread was merged with mine, but sadly they have not reacted to my suggestion.
> 
> It's a fact of life: if you want to persuade people to do something, make it as easy as possible for them to do,


I certainly tried, but apparently, new members can't post links unless certain criteria have been met. Maybe [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] can verify.


----------



## Hooked (7/3/21)

Vaping Saved My Life said:


> I certainly tried, but apparently, new members can't post links unless certain criteria have been met. Maybe g0g can verify.



OK thanks for your reply @Vaping Saved My Life. I]ve never heard that new members can't post links, so we'll wait for [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] to reply on that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/21)

Hooked said:


> OK thanks for your reply @Vaping Saved My Life. I]ve never heard that new members can't post links, so we'll wait for [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] to reply on that.



Yes that's true. It's to stop spammers coming on and posting links!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## THE REAPER (7/3/21)

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (7/3/21)

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eugene10111 (7/3/21)

done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gadgetboy (8/3/21)

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (8/3/21)

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/3/21)

Vaping Saved My Life said:


> Thank you very much everybody. Please help us share, we need as many participants as possible. We achieved 2300 in 2019, I would really like to see 4000.



The link to the VSML survey was placed on the forum in a thread started by @Hooked, not by VSML. 

As far as I am aware there has until now been no activity or participation on the forum by VSML. Apparently, VSML has been active in the vaping world since 2017. I find it hard to comprehend that such an organistion has not been able, or interested in, participating on the forum until now.

A simple search on Google would direct anyone interested in vaping in South Africa to Ecigssa. 

Those of you who know me will know that I probably have a lot more to say, but I will leave it there and see if VSML can provide an answer.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (8/3/21)

One more "Done".

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaping Saved My Life (8/3/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The link to the VSML survey was placed on the forum in a thread started by @Hooked, not by VSML.
> 
> As far as I am aware there has until now been no activity or participation on the forum by VSML. Apparently, VSML has been active in the vaping world since 2017. I find it hard to comprehend that such an organistion has not been able, or interested in, participating on the forum until now.
> 
> ...


Absolutely correct.

VSML was started by Craig Stuart (Sir Vape) and Kurt Yeo in July 2017 (screenshot of the 1st profile pic on Facebook)


We have not been active on this forum, which was probably a bad thing. What prompted me (Kurt) to join the forum was the recent report done by Dr Cathrine Egde (National Council Against Smoking), which used this forum as one of her data sources. (https://tobaccocontrol.bmj.com/content/early/2021/01/15/tobaccocontrol-2020-056102)
(https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S1353829221000034?via=ihub)
Please don't let our tardiness to this forum distract from the work we do in other areas. 
We simply trying to reach as many vapers as possible to gather data to combat the misinformation expressed in the above reports and many others.
Thank you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (9/3/21)

Vaping Saved My Life said:


> Absolutely correct.
> 
> VSML was started by Craig Stuart (Sir Vape) and Kurt Yeo in July 2017 (screenshot of the 1st profile pic on Facebook)
> View attachment 224388
> ...



Thank you @Vaping Saved My Life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaping Saved My Life (9/3/21)

Is bump a thing here?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/3/21)

Vaping Saved My Life said:


> Is bump a thing here?



Well played, yes it is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Saved My Life (10/3/21)

https://vsml.co.za/2021-vapers-survey/
The survey should take no longer than 2 minutes to complete.
All the information given will be treated in strict confidence and used for statistical purposes only.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (10/3/21)

Whilst men are linked together, they easily and speedily communicate the alarm of any evil design. They are enabled to fathom it with common counsel, and to oppose it with united strength. Whereas, when they lie dispersed, without concert, order, or discipline, communication is uncertain, counsel difficult, and resistance impracticable. Where men are not acquainted with each other’s principles, nor experienced in each other’s talents, nor at all practised in their mutual habitudes and dispositions by joint efforts in business; no personal confidence, no friendship, no common interest, subsisting among them; it is evidently impossible that they can act a public part with uniformity, perseverance, or efficacy. In a connection, the most inconsiderable man, by adding to the weight of the whole, has his value, and his use; out of it, the greatest talents are wholly unserviceable to the public. No man, who is not inflamed by vain-glory into enthusiasm, can flatter himself that his single, unsupported, desultory, unsystematic ende In other wordsavours, are of power to defeat the subtle designs and united cabals of ambitious citizens. When bad men combine, the good must associate; else they will fall, one by one, an unpitied sacrifice in a contemptible struggle.

–Edmund Burke, Thoughts on the Cause of the Present Discontents 82-83 (1770) in: Select Works of Edmund Burke, vol. 1, p. 146 (Liberty Fund ed. 1999).

In 2021, we can include women and or substitute person/people. In other words 

“The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing.”_― _

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/3/21)

Stranger said:


> In 2021, we can include women and or substitute person/people.



Or any of these gender-neutral pronouns :

He/She -- Zie, Sie, Ey, Ve, Tey, E.
Him/Her -- Zim, Sie, Em, Ver, Ter, Em.
His/Her -- Zir, *Hir*, Eir, Vis, Tem, Eir.
His/Hers -- Zis, *Hirs*, Eirs, Vers, Ters, Eirs.
Himself/Herself -- Zieself, Hirself, Eirself, Verself, Terself, Emself

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Random264 (10/3/21)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Saved My Life (18/3/21)

Currently we are sitting on 1937 participants in the 2021 Vapers Survey.
https://vsml.co.za/2021-vapers-survey/
Our target is 4000.
We encourage all vapers on this forum to take part in this action.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/3/21)

Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (3/4/21)

Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

